# RV MOT Station in the London Area?



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've been away for quite a while but I'm now back and in "RV mode" (just in time for winter!). I've also just moved house down from the frozen north back to the London area. I'm battling two RV faffs at the moment. One is an alternator problem (I'll bore you with that another time) but the other should be simple to resolve. Once I've fixed the alternator faff I'll need to take the HR for its MOT. So, can anyone recommend a good RV MOT'er in the London area?

Many thanks.

Paul


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Try Brentons at Greenwich they have the facility to MOT any size RV

Good Luck


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry forgot the phone No 020 8320 2020 they are in Greenwich High Road

Paul


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Many thanks - I'll give them a whirl.

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

The other place is to source your local council Mot place, they will do it


stew


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Reliance Auto test centre at Slough just off M4

01753 577991

They do ALL classes of vehicle


----------

